# Gurkha G5 Avenger Torpedo Cigar Review - G5 Avenger



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I found this cigar to be a total disappointment and waste of time. Because of the hype about this cigar, along with the great appearence; I was re...

Read the full review here: Gurkha G5 Avenger Torpedo Cigar Review - G5 Avenger


----------

